# 21 Years Old - Insurance wanted!!



## UK_SPAWN (Nov 25, 2007)

Iv been calling around today for insurance for a a Skyline r33 GTR that i AM buying, because i just fell in love! (utter skyline freak!:bowdown1: )

here's the problem, i have never been with a company long enough to accumulate any NCB. 

i don't really care how much it costs, i just need to find a place that will actually say "yes sir"

Im 21
i have had no accidents, losses, claims or convictions ever. 
held my licence since 03/05.

currently i insure an Impreza turbo (group 17) for £1500 tpft. surley group 20 isn't that much more dangerous... im keeping my Impreza too..

where are you young GTR owners with? theres a guy whos 19, paying 4.5k.. what company is this? 

Can i get a trade policy at 21?

cheers, Mark


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

try adrian flux last year for me was £1200 when i was 21 on an r32 gtr but thats with 3 years no-claims. they may stuff you on that one. esp with only 2 years driving experiance.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

UK_SPAWN said:


> where are you young GTR owners with? theres a guy whos 19, paying 4.5k.. what company is this?
> 
> 
> 
> cheers, Mark


I guess that would be me except that was a year ago. 
I paid over double that a year ago, that was only my renewal. 

If your serious, I used a broker called quote A (NOT A quote) and spoke to Amar and hes manager who insured me with Zenith. 

Snap! Im also a Impreza owner


----------



## UK_SPAWN (Nov 25, 2007)

still no luck, there all asking for no claims bonus! 

anyone with a traders policy, put me on it and ill pay your premium!opcorn: 

still trawling...


----------



## UK_SPAWN (Nov 25, 2007)

MCE - 2.5k fully comp 


yes please!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

GTR RGT said:


> I guess that would be me except that was a year ago.
> I paid over double that a year ago, that was only my renewal.
> 
> If your serious, I used a broker called quote A (NOT A quote) and spoke to Amar and hes manager who insured me with Zenith.
> ...


you owned a r34 gtr at 19?


----------

